# Halloween Light Projector from OTC



## Beepem

http://www.orientaltrading.com/application?namespace=browse&origin=catalogProducts.jsp&event=link.itemDetails&demandPrefix=12&sku=25/5051&prodCatId=377668&mode=Browsing&erec=223&vap=true&sp=true&Ntk=all&Ntx=mode%252bmatchallpartial&N=377668&sd=HALLOWEEN+LIGHT+PROJECTOR

anyone ever used one or something similar? I'm curious what exactly it does...the description is rather vague but everything at OTC is ALWAYS quality.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Beepem, it looks like it's just a color organ. Your lamps would pulse in intensity to the sounds you input.


----------



## turtle2778

I have used it. I put my colored rope lights on it. Worked really well and i didnt have to hear anything unless i wanted to. It comes with a sound cd if you want to use that, but i just hooked it up to some music. I got mine of ebay for like 12 bucks so i would check there.


----------



## bourno

At halloweenforum, a thread on this wonderful item. I bought 2 and should be arriving Monday afternoon.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62195


----------



## infoamtek

See thread http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6795


----------



## JohnnyL

GREAT product. Hook it up to some strobe lights and run a thunder track with it, adjust the input, and you'll have the most realistic storm imaginable.


----------



## Beepem

so for those of you have used it, could I hook up multiple lights to it with a power strip, or something? Maybe thats a stupid question but I dont understand electricity at all, haha

thanks guys, especially for the links!


----------



## slimy

This thing will handle 500 watts. So, yes, you could hook it up to a power strip and run a few lights as long as they don't pull 500 watts TOTAL. With that being said, they will all flash on and off at the same time, since this is a single channel unit. 

I use mine with 'photo' bulbs ( 2 @ 250watts a piece ) shoot one into a tree and the other at the house. Put on a thunder and lightning cd. Walla, instant atmosphere. 

It does great for lightning. I used mine outdoors for a week straight and it never gave me any problems.


----------



## Hellspawn

Just ordered 3 from that link provided, im excited!
I have been wanting to buy a good lightning machine, was looking at the I-zombie but couldent justify the price tag right now, these little buget machines will work great for now with a strobe light or photo bulbs


----------



## Beepem

wow, 3! My yard isnt that big and my budget is a lot lower, but I'm really excited to get one of these and hook up a thunder track...which is what I need next....some good thunder..


----------



## JohnnyL

Beepem, you will absolutely LOVE it. You can adjust the thing many different ways, so it picks up the sounds heavier or lighter. I set mine very low, so it only picked up the LOUD parts of the thunder, so you'd hear the thunder, but wouldn't see a flash for a couple of seconds, and then it also allowed the thunder to roll without the strobes flashing.

I set about 3 strobes up outside our dining room windows, pointing down, had the windows open and hung up some torn drapes which blew into the room by means of having a huge shop fan outside. Was absolutely incredible.


----------



## Beepem

wow sounds great! It turns the lights on when it hears noise, right? I just ordered one!


----------



## JohnnyL

Yes, or it can be set to turn the lights off when a noise is heard. 

I'm thinking of running the lightning outside this year, and inside having the lamps on a separate unit dimming/flickering them when the thunder is heard.


----------



## JohnnyL

Just ordered 3.


----------



## CerysCrow

We use this product to control our lightning effects outside. We currently utilize two and have several in storage as backup.

TERRIFIC product!


----------



## Lilly

thanks for link I just ordered 2 myself.


----------



## skeletonowl

i think i want one! would be awesome, and Beepem, is this for your whole outside?


----------



## Hellspawn

I keep thinking I should order a couple more, I think this is when I finally realize I have a problem. lol

These units will handle up to 500w, so assuming you can get enough light across the front of your house using no more than 500w total for all bulbs, it will work.

Odds are your going to want to use high wattage bulbs, someone mentioned using 2 250w (total of 500w) photo bulbs, which would be perfect, you could easily add another machine if you need to hit other areas.

I bought 3 units, 2 for outside, 1 for inside. ill have the two outside running either strobe lights or photo bulbs and the one inside controlling my interior lights so that when the thunder sounds, the ones outside will flash and the lights inside will dim, I should have really bought 4 units.


----------



## Beepem

yeah skeletonowl, it is. I'll probably hook up 2 or 3 hundred watts to it. Its gonna be an addition to the regular colored lighting, this will just have the clear lights for lightning


----------



## JohnnyL

Definitely try hooking up strobes to it, the color output that they have looks really lose to that of actual lightning. Plus, the extra flicker from the strobes being faded/flickered by the unit, looks really great.


----------



## Beepem

I'll be sure to try that. Would you suggest a really fast flicker?


----------



## Hellspawn

I found a giant 12'' zenon (or is it xenon) box strobe light at my local thrift store, it should really put out some light, im excited to test it out.


----------



## JohnnyL

Yes, the fasted flicker you can set on it works great, but you've got to play around with it.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Thanks for the info, just picked up another one...


----------



## Beepem

has anyones shipped yet? mine hasnt...


----------



## JohnnyL

Not sure, lol. But a couple people over at Halloween Forum have already received theirs.


----------



## Hellspawn

My order shipped on the 10th, says I will have it by next monday.

Im so tempted to order more


----------



## JohnnyL

I called today because yesterday, the idiot that I am, I accidentally ordered another one (without the SP20 code). I sent them an e-mail right after but they shipped it out apparently, lol. They said my other 3 that I ordered on the 9th shipped out on the 10th, so those should be arriving, and the 4th that I accidentally ordered, they said just ship back for a discount.

Guess they don't check their e-mails, so make sure to call them up. 

Still psyched about getting them, I'd keep the 4th but not if I paid for additional 7 dollar shipping and 2 dollars without the discount.


----------



## Lilly

I got mine 2 days after i ordered them from spils...good deal


----------



## Otaku

Lightning rules! Someone mentioned using photoflood bulbs - I completely agree. They are incredibly bright. And don't let the "3 hour bulb life" scare you away, that's based on continuous use. I've been using the same pair (one white, one blue) for three years. They do run hot, and I heard that they can melt plastic sockets. I use ceramic inserts to sink the extra heat.


----------



## Beepem

its here its here its here!!!! its AWESOME thanks guys!


----------



## JohnnyL

Mine arrived this morning. I love the packaging they come in.

I'm a little disappointed that they don't have the option to turn lights down/flicker when sound is heard. They only turn lights on (adjustable) when light is heard. However, if you use an audio source and plus it into it, and the audio is of just a single tone (loud) with random off moments, it will make the lights stay on and flicker off when the noise stops. Which is what I'll do!

Love this machine! GREAT for having lights respond to noise, VERY adjustable. Just needs to have the option to flicker lights off when noise is heard as well.

Thing works INCREDIBLE for lightning though! Set it so it picks up only the really loud crackles of thunder, that way you'll hear thunder, but will only see flashes of lightning when it sounds like it hits.


----------

